# Abijah and Jeroboam



## cupotea (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm reading Flavel's sermon no.40 in his book THE FOUNTAIN OF LIFE OPENED UP,in which he says,

it is not with Christ as it was with Abijah, against whom Jeroboam prevailed, because he was young and tender hearted, and could not withstand them. His incapacity and weakness gave the watchful enemy an advantage over him. I say, it is not so with Christ, he is at God’s right hand. And all the power of God stands ready bent to strike through his enemies, as it is, Psal. 110: 5.

I wonder which part of scriptures Mr. Flavel is referring to, does he say that
Abijah couldn't resist Jeroboam and failed?

Scratching my head


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm going to guess, and say that it is a reference to the *ambush* set by Jereboam only, 2Chr.13:13, and the ordinary fear it caused; and not the outcome of v15, "God defeated Jeroboam and all Israel."

No evil power can ever get even a momentary advantage (prevail) over Christ, for he is above all his foes.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 18, 2010)

thank you Rev.Buchanan!


----------

